# Ann Arbor plow driver and walk crew



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Interested in talking to prospective plow drivers and walk crew help. Must have a good driving record.
Mike
734-320-4700


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Still looking


----------

